# Toes



## GeekGirlNB (Nov 7, 2010)

Long time Hashimotos. On Armour for 8 months now after 20 years of synthroid.

I'm a 34 female
Anyway I've been having severe joint pain in my toes. Mostly left foot. Last week it was my second toe. Lasted a couple days. Now I have pain in my pinky toe and its radiating down the side of my foot. 
It's bad enough that I can barely walk on it

Everything I google says gout or arthritis. 
Anyone dealt with severe pain like this? (Sorry, don't have access to a Dr for quite awhile)


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

What are your labs like? When I am hypo I have foot/toe pain and numbness. Maybe you need an increase?


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Ditto. Same here, kind of a neuropathy in my foot but hurt to move my toes (I would have to stretch them on a carpet in the morning and roll them out. It was ouchy. though maybe it wouldn't hurt once you get to a dr. To wonder about arthritis. Let them check.

Edit: second the labs comment, and why the switch to armour after all that time?


----------

